
TSA PreCheck Is Stuck in Its Own Security Line - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-30/why-tsa-precheck-is-stuck-in-its-own-security-line?cmpid=BBD113016_BIZ
======
mtgx
TSA is a parody of itself.

